# First cycle - Test C [email protected] 10-12 weeks & D Bol (4week kick start)



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys, after a good few months of serious thinking and research i have finally decided to join the darkside. :thumbup1: :lol: :bounce:

I know there are many logs but i may run one anyway if people are interested.

I have ran an Epistane cycle in the past (Designer Steroid) as i didn't want to inject, but hey, sh*t changes.

I plan to start (1/02/2011) My reason for this is im flying out to Jamaica in 2 weeks, then when im back it's my birthday not long after (23/01/11)

From there on i can dedicate everything towards training, diet and rest.

Anywhoo, some background info:

Age: 21 (22 next month)

Height: 5ft6

Weight: 165 lbs

Training: 3 years

Bodyfat: 16%

wk 1-4 - D Bol Kick start @ 30mg split throughout the day

wk 1-10 - 500mg Test C (Mon 250mg & Thur 250mg) Now just one shot a week @500mg

wk 1-10 - HCG - 500iu every 5 days (Have decided not to run)

wk 1-10 - Arimdex 0.25mg E3D

PCT

wk 11-13 Nolva - 40/30/20

wk 11-13 Clomid - 100/50/50

Im aiming to gain some nice size but also watching fat gain through diet, cardio and arimdex (bloat)

If i have missed anything please let me know. I would also apriciate any help, advice, guidance etc etc as this is my first cycle and i want all to go well.

P.S I know over 90% of people say just test for the 1st cycle but adding DBol is something i feel to do - Still open for views on this one.

Thanx for reading (Been typing ages lol)


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Id just shoot the Test in one shot, every week. Saves on jabs.

You'll do well on that.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers Jay. Quick question guys, why isit recommended that test c can be done in one shot of 500mg but test-e in two split doses?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

transformer23 said:


> Cheers Joe. Quick question guys, why isit recommended that test c can be done in one shot of 500mg but test-e in two split doses?


Both are long acting, Enanthate longer than Cypionate, but both can be done in one shot per week.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

One shot a week would be so much easier also. It's only cause i hear conflicting info about blood levels. But one shot it is.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

You'll grow like mad on that, just remember the surplus of calories you need. You look like you've done your research, have you got all your meds to hand? last thing you want is to be scratching around for AI's with a gyno flare up.

Good luck, keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

PCT I would do a standard:

Clomid 100/100/50/50 and Nolva 20/20/20/20

Adex 0.5mg e3d


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> PCT I would do a standard:
> 
> Clomid 100/100/50/50 and Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> Adex 0.5mg e3d


 do u carry onthe adex throughout pct


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> do u carry onthe adex throughout pct


No, but lower the dose between your last injection and the beginning of PCT.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> Both are long acting, Enanthate longer than Cypionate, but both can be done in one shot per week.


I think cyp is the slightly longer ester mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bry1979 said:


> I think cyp is the slightly longer ester mate


Agree, if you go by the active life:

Testosterone Cypionate	12 days

Testosterone Enanthate	10.5 days


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree, if you go by the active life:
> 
> Testosterone Cypionate	12 days
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate	10.5 days


I stand corrected, didnt know that, thanks guys.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanx for all the reply's guys. Much apriciated. Quick question please. Whats this im hearing about bac water mixed with hcg??? My source failed to mention this or is it not necessary, abit confused to be honest. Cheers.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> You'll grow like mad on that, just remember the surplus of calories you need. You look like you've done your research, have you got all your meds to hand? last thing you want is to be scratching around for AI's with a gyno flare up.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted with your progress.


Yer buddy, i have everything on hand, just can't wait to start now.

And cheers man, i'll defo keep everyone posted once i start.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Thanx for all the reply's guys. Much apriciated. Quick question please. Whats this im hearing about bac water mixed with hcg??? My source failed to mention this or is it not necessary, abit confused to be honest. Cheers.


Have a read, is a sticky:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/55418-hcg-mixing-storing-dosing.html


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Funny because i came across that sticky a while ago when i was researching but forgot all about it, thanks "Dagman72"


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I always thought that it was best not to take an AI unless you suffered gyno symptoms? Less chemicals in your body and better gains is what I thought?

May be wrong tho! But I took nothing other than Dbol and Test and had no issues, personally I prefer to use as little chemicals as possible, but just my opinion. I may be lucky with genetics etc.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Since im going to be doing one shot a week rather than two im considering dropping the dbol. Im just thinking all of that in my body in one go with the hcg and arimdex.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Since im going to be doing one shot a week rather than two im considering dropping the dbol. Im just thinking all of that in my body in one go with the hcg and arimdex.


That is your choice, but you will be fine with Dbol at 30mg a day.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

NickC said:


> I always thought that it was best not to take an AI unless you suffered gyno symptoms? Less chemicals in your body and better gains is what I thought?
> 
> May be wrong tho! But I took nothing other than Dbol and Test and had no issues, personally I prefer to use as little chemicals as possible, but just my opinion. I may be lucky with genetics etc.


I hear some people say don't take it AI during cycle and some people say it's a must. So im going to just take it every third day. And im officially in two minds about the dbol now.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> I hear some people say don't take it AI during cycle and some people say it's a must. So im going to just take it every third day. And im officially in two minds about the dbol now.


Just take adex 0.5mg e3d and see how you go.

Ran Dbol on my second cycle and did not enjoy it at all, so will run just Tbol next time.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Just take adex 0.5mg e3d and see how you go.
> 
> Ran Dbol on my second cycle and did not enjoy it at all, so will run just Tbol next time.


Thanx for all your responses so far dagman.

What was your reason for not liking the old dbol?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Thanx for all your responses so far dagman.
> 
> What was your reason for not liking the old dbol?


Just felt very bloated in the stomach area - will just run tbol next time at 80-100mg.

But everyone is different, so you could be fine - don't let me put you of.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Just felt very bloated in the stomach area - will just run tbol next time at 80-100mg.
> 
> But everyone is different, so you could be fine - don't let me put you of.


Ok, thanks for the heads up anyway, will let all know how it goes when i start cycle


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

2weeks into my cycle guys and have put on a stone already. i will keep a mini log here and post some photo's in hope it will help some people out who may be wanting to start this cycle.

I train monday to friday and have weekends off. Split routine consist of one body part each day.

I haven't counted calories but i know how my body responds to food after playing around with different diets.

I eat whatever i want keeping it clean. (one cheat meal every 2 weeks)

Chicken

fish

beef

turkey

potatoes

rice

veg

I will post regularly and answers appropriate questions


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I like your ammemded cycle and wish you the best of luck. Some great help from Dagman too.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

mate im a week into exactly the same cycle! plus we are the same height and alomost the same weight! Im up 4llb as of today, im increasing my cal intake as of 2morrow. Will be good to see how we both fair at the end of the cycle!

Good luck!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Just felt very bloated in the stomach area - will just run tbol next time at 80-100mg.
> 
> But everyone is different, so you could be fine - don't let me put you of.


Im not enjoying the dbol too much myself for exactly the same reasons as you. Dont think il run t aggain, plus the pumps in my lower back are kiling me duing my workout


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> I like your ammemded cycle and wish you the best of luck. Some great help from Dagman too.


Cheers buddy. And yeah he's a great guy and seems to have a wealth of knowledge


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

deep85 said:


> mate im a week into exactly the same cycle! plus we are the same height and alomost the same weight! Im up 4llb as of today, im increasing my cal intake as of 2morrow. Will be good to see how we both fair at the end of the cycle!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks man, it's good to have someone roughly the same stats as you, starting out around the same.

Good luck to you to and keep us posted buddy.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thoughts and updates

Today will be my third injection. 500mg Test C - Back to right quad & 40mg DBol split throughout the day.

Im also due for 0.25mg Adex which i take e3d.

Today is legs day, not looking forward to it (i always try to go heavy)

I have been feeling some serious lower back pumps, even in my shins when i try to do cardio. I feel the cross trainer takes alot of stress off my legs and i find it more bareable.

I don't know if it's a placebo effect but damn i feel like a black Quagmire (giggidy)

I want to have sex at all times, it's crazy. I shoulda found a girlfriend before cycle lmao.

No, but in all seriousness, things are going well so far. I have been accused of being on roids just two weeks in already (hahahahaha) i feel a small guilt in the back of my head but it's a good cheeky one where inside im secretly smiling. HA

In the gym's i am pumped up at all times and i don't want to leave. I tried to do some bicep curls y.day and damn my arms were on fire. The pump was INSANE.

100KG Bench press already. People look at this 5ft6 block of muscle approach the bench press and you can tell by the looks on their faces they feel i cannot move the weight. Now the look on their faces when i churn out 6 reps is priceless. I could talk all day so i'll be back later with some more info on how my injection and session went. PEACE


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like your on top of the world at the moment 

Lower back pumps are more than likely from the Dbol, if they get to much then lower the dose (30mg) or stop them completely (no point them effecting your training), take it you have another week of them?

How you coping training 5 days on a row? (ie recovery, soreness etc).


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Sounds like your on top of the world at the moment
> 
> Lower back pumps are more than likely from the Dbol, if they get to much then lower the dose (30mg) or stop them completely (no point them effecting your training), take it you have another week of them?
> 
> How you coping training 5 days on a row? (ie recovery, soreness etc).


Hey Dag, yer man im feeling pretty good right now 

Muscle soreness doesn't last as long anymore. However i do tend to feel tired alot. Trying to get as much sleep as poss but insomnia has always been abit of a problem for me.

And i brought my Dbol in bulk so i have quite abit. I've also got some anavar which i was gona use to kick start my cycle but changed my mind back to the Bol. So i may through this in at the end, i'll see how it goes.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

Cool guys just a quick update. Injected about an hour ago, went all well, mayb one or two little probs, nothing major though. I felt a slight tingle in my leg as i was injecting, don't know if i hit a nerve or maybe just the needle being in me. Anywhoo, Test C 500mg Injected - Dbol 40mg - 0.25mg Arimdex

The Bol has defo kicked in. Back pumps, more confident, defo feeling more alpha not 24/7 but alot of times (could even be placebo) doubt it though as the back pumps come and say hello 2 me even when im just standing up.

Today i knew squats wasn't going to happen so i just stuck to heavy legs presses (lower back still pumped up)

Today - Legs, Shoulders, Abs and 30 mins cardio (HIIT)

Legs

I was so TIRED i got lazy and just stuck to leg presses.

100 kg - 20 reps - 2 Sets

200 Kg - 10 reps - 2 sets

400 kg - 6 reps - 5 sets

Shoulders

Again, so tired i was pretty lazy today but still tried to push through.

30 kg - 20 reps - 3 sets

40 kg - 10 reps - 2 sets

60 kg - 8-10 reps - 4 sets

Followed by cardio and abs with a hot red head (giggidy)

Thoughts

So far so good. I feel more alpha and feel like im getting more attention from the ladies (could all be in my head)

I speak to older women in the gym who tell me im looking bigger, then i reply "in a good or bad way" then when they reply " defo a good thing" my ego is doing kartwheels and back flips lol.

I am getting accusations left right and centre but i just tell dem weight gainer, more food and creatine (hahahahahah) I don't know how long i can keep up this lie though, i mean im only 2 weeks in and already.

Anyway, i have some pics (took them few days ago) and i will be putting up pics week 4, 8, 12 and end of pct.

I have some pics from before hand also, that can give you an indication where im coming from.

Anyway i enjoy logging so you'll be hearing from me. x


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update

My injection spot has a little pain but nothing like the 1st and second shot. Will let you know how it feels tomorrow.

Today i'll train back, hams, abs & Cardio

Lower back feels ok this morning so im going to try and go real real heavy with the deadlifts.

Will post back later.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Done Back today and threw in a little shoulder work. I have felt very lethargic within last 2 days, not sure if this is the roids or just in need of more sleep. However, the stregnth is sky rocketing. Today is the HEAVIEST i have ever done on the shoulder press @ 70kg for 8 reps. Felt good.

Back

Lat Pull Downs - D Bar 5 sets x 8 reps

Long Bar 5 sets x 8 reps

Pull Up's - 5 sets x 8-10 reps

Row's - 8 sets x 8-10 reps

Deadlifts - Never tried to go heavy, too tired, so just hammered set after set

Still leg Deads - 3 sets x 10 reps 50 kg

Deads - 5 sets x 10 reps @ 70kg

As soon as i came home i crashed on my sofa (not sleeping) but lack of energy

Thoughts

My balls are REALLY starting 2 shrink (only when errected) other than that there normal.

Thats it for now.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update

Woke up today and my body feels sore and i feel pretty lethargic. I'm listening to my body and taking a rest today.

My diet today is pretty much simple:

Oats in the morning with some whey, peanut butter, almonds & raisins

Then the rest of the day chicken breast, broccoli & rice. Egg's and shakes thrown in between.

Thoughts

Lower back pumps come and go. I can honestly say, they are random. I was doing stiff leg deads y.day and first few sets i was ok, once i got into it, POW, along came the pumps. Long breaks were taken in between sets. My forearms were so pumped aswel, i had to take it easy on some exercises. But it's not to the point where i can't move any more weight or have to stop training completely.

EVERYONE is saying i look bigger, i guess they would though when you've added a stone in such a small amount of time  (obviously not all muscle)

Anyway, if anyone is following, please let me know, other wise there's no point keeping the log really. PEACE.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

This is before cycle. Im not good with this pic stuff. So any help would be appriciated. Gona upload some more this evening.








<img src=]http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7696/41128187.jpg' alt='41128187.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Theese pics were taken after my cut, then i started bulking up naturally and added some fat and water but abit of mass also. I will add the ones right before cycle hopefully today (can't find camera)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update

Hey, quick update. Im eating like a mad man, yet im loosing body fat and getting bigger. Not complaining. Im going to up calories and see what happens. I've upped the Bol to 50mg as of today and willl be pinning tonight.

I squat 130 kg today for 6 reps.

My bench is between 90kg - 100kg.

I will try deads again (haven't gone heavy due to lower back pump)

3 weeks in and im a walking boner (has test kicked in, who knows)

I have some anavar so i will be throwing that in towards the end of cycle.

Balls have started to shrink ever so slightly (haven't ran hcg) just the arimdex at 0.25mg eod.

My recovery is amazing yet i feel slightly lethargic at times.

I took some super pump max the other day before my workout and f*ck i had to cut the work out short, the pump was imense (along side the bol)

Comments come in very regular about me juicing, more joking around than anything, but secretly some peeps believe so.

Thats all for now. PEACE


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice one!

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

wow im sure you ll get great result for that 1st cycle ...


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Good luck man, In for this one.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers for the reply's guys. For the PM's in my inbox, i may put some of the questons you ask in the thread as they may help other's also, i won't disclose who you are just incase your keeping your juicing a secret lol.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Im taking this with the DBol - Cycle Assist - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/competitive-edge-cycle-assist---240-caps-757-p.asp

And i may take PCT assist as a boost for my PCT - What do you lot think?

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/competitive-edge-pct-assist---180-caps-1609-p.asp


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Good thread mate keep it up


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update

Hey guys, firstly thanks to everyone following and posting reply's, makes the log worthy of me doing. Now to the good stuff.

I started cycle 1st March 2011 at 11 st 6lbs and i am now weighing 12 st 10lbs - 28th March 2011, this = 1 st 4lbs gain in weight.  My body fat scales, masseuse and the mirror alll tell me i've dropped some body fat, now this is strange as im eaing like a mad man lol. My diet is fairly clean, the odd cheat meals & not alot of cardio. However, i am going to start more cardio for health reasons and i feel it's important to keep the heart healthy to deal with all this new body weight. I will start boxing on mondays and throw in a few sessions of cv in the week.

Thoughts

I love Dbol, however i am going to lower the dose for the next few days as my forearms pump up too much. I was taking 40mg and will now be taking 30mg. I was thinking to carry on the Dbol for another week making it 5 weeks as a kick start, what do you guys think, or is this not necessary???

I had a scare the other night and thought i had GYNO symptoms. I upped my armidex to 1mg for a day, and 0.25mg eod, but i really think it was all in my head. To be fair, my room was cold, so nipples naturally would errect and i had just had a cheat meal, so slightly bloated. But paranoia so easily kicks in and your mind starts racing with thoughts and things can easily get out of hand. I rubbed my nipples and they wernt sensitive so i then rubbed harder and pushed harder and obviously this would hurt, it's like your looking for things that arent there (if this makes sense)

But all is good and im being logical and again really feel it was in my head, but i will keep an eye out.

Slight ball shrinkage but libido is still in check.

I am defo stronger, feeling more alpha and can't wait to see what the rest of this journey is going to bring (the good parts anyway lol) I'll post more pics soon and keep you lot updated. Au Revoir


----------



## DazH (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Transformer,

Just had a read of your Log, very interested to see how it pans out for ya, More pics though m8, Front, Side, Back.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

DazH said:


> Hey Transformer,
> 
> Just had a read of your Log, very interested to see how it pans out for ya, More pics though m8, Front, Side, Back.


I'll upload today buddy


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> I'll upload today buddy


yeah more pics and keep us updated bro.

Will be running similar cycle soon with test-e very intrigued to see how much your weight goes up + your lifts. Give us a log!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

The first set of pictures uploaded were taken straight after my cut around July.

Theese pics were taken 10/3/11:


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

DOUBLE POST - PLEASE DELETE

The first set of pictures uploaded were taken straight after my cut around July.

Theese pics were taken 10/3/11:










DOUBLE POST - PLEASE DELETE


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

This next set was taken the 18/03/11


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Updates

Lifts

Squats - Went from 90 kg 6 reps to 120kg 6 reps

Bench - Went from 80kg 6 reps to 100kg 6 reps

Deadlifts - Haven't tested stregnth improvemnts on this lift due to lower back pumps

Machine Shoulder Press - Went from 50 kg 8 reps to 70kg 10 reps


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATES

Cool beautiful people of uk muscle, back for a quick update. Just injected 500mg Test C, best injection yet, hardly any pain, just slight tenderness & no blood. Full body squats to get the Test moving around. I have one more dose of 10mg Dbol for the day.

Came back from the gym about a hour ago and my strength has BOOMED.

Squats -

2 warm up sets with the bar alone, 20 reps

60 kg, 10 reps, 1 set

100kg, 8 reps, 1 set

140kg, 6 reps 1 set (HEAVIEST I'VE EVER DONE) 

130kg, 6 reps, 3 sets

Leg Raises

70 kg, 10 reps, 3 sets

80 kg, 6 reps, 1 set

114kg, 5 reps, 1 set

Hamstrings

60kg, 8 reps, 4 sets

GUYS, i couldn't walk properly after that s*it, i mean seriously, i had to sit down for 10 minutes to reflect on the torture i had just put myself through.

I've lost a pound, not happy about that to be honest, i know it's just a pound but thats the last thing you wana do on a bulking cycle. ANYWAY....

THOUGHTS

The test must have kicked in, last night i self released (if u know what i mean lol) and withing 20 minutes i had a raging boner again, NOT COMLAINING hehehe (side note, get a girl before cycle)

My balls haven't shrunk, they just sometimes like to hide out up top. (hasn't affected libido)

Since lowering Dbol to 30mg the lower bck pumps aren't as harsh, so i will be going HEAVY on deads this week.

Still eating big and not being shy of the ole carbohydrates or good fats.

I'll be back ( said like Arnold in Terminator)


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

looking good man, just started a similar cycle, you will feel tired, rest all you can...............you don't grow in the gym you grow while you're asleep!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> looking good man, just started a similar cycle, you will feel tired, rest all you can...............you don't grow in the gym you grow while you're asleep!


True words BIG BUCK. It's worth noting also, i am suffering with some SERIOUS insomia, research tell's me gear can do that to a guy. I have tried aload of sleeping remedy's, 5htp, kalms, zma.... nothing helps. To be honest i know mary jane will help but trying to stay clear while on cycle, any other suggestions guys???


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Update

I will be running this cycle for 12 wks. I will throw in Anavar @ Week 10 for 4Weeks which will lead me straight into PCT @ wk 14. (2weeks after my last shot) Does this sound ok guys or should i wait 3 weeks after my last shot???


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, you maybe right, good ole mary j would do the trick, see how bad the lack of sleep gets and then weight it up............ mmmmm the munchies! even more calories!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Update
> 
> I will be running this cycle for 12 wks. I will throw in Anavar @ Week 10 for 4Weeks which will lead me straight into PCT @ wk 14. (2weeks after my last shot) Does this sound ok guys or should i wait 3 weeks after my last shot???


2 weeks will be fine, what dose you planning on running anavar at mate, been running it at 100mg but joints feel dry and aching so lowered the dose.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> Well, you maybe right, good ole mary j would do the trick, see how bad the lack of sleep gets and then weight it up............ mmmmm the munchies! even more calories!!


LOL. I will see how it goes for sure Buck


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> 2 weeks will be fine, what dose you planning on running anavar at mate, been running it at 100mg but joints feel dry and aching so lowered the dose.


Hey Dag, nice for chipping in. I was plannin on running the [email protected] 100mg also for the 4 weeks. What dose did you lower it to? And also, are you taking any joint supps?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update

As im going to be running Var, i will keep the DBol to just 4 wks (don't want to run orals to long)

I have just got back from the gym and done some shoulders today.

Machine Shoulder Press i got 80kg for 6 reps (HEAVIEST EVER) Boy will i miss Dbol, i have heard some say Var gives better stregnth though (everyones different)

*WORKOUT*

Machine Shoulder Press

30kg, 20 reps x2 sets

50kg, 10 reps, x2 sets

70kg, 8 reps, x2 sets

80kg, 6 reps, x1 set

Clean and Press

40kg, 6reps, 5 sets

Back & Side Delts (Super Set) Dumbells

12 reps x 10 sets @ 4kg (Rotator Cuff Injury)

Im tired and im going to get into some Turkey breast, Brown rice and broccoli. PEACE


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Hey Dag, nice for chipping in. I was plannin on running the [email protected] 100mg also for the 4 weeks. What dose did you lower it to? And also, are you taking any joint supps?


Halfed to 50mg and taking plenty of joint supplements - try 100mg and see how you go mate.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

Loving the log dude keep us posted of every workout!

good to hear about your experiences.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Halfed to 50mg and taking plenty of joint supplements - try 100mg and see how you go mate.


Will let you know how i get along with that Dag.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> Loving the log dude keep us posted of every workout!
> 
> good to hear about your experiences.


Thanks man. And i will defo keep you lot updated.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

No weights today, listening to my body and it's saying take a rest. Started boxing this morning though and damn i need to up my CV. Great session, trainer kicked my a*s and i will be doing this once a week (defo best cardio session i've had in a while)

Dbol defo makes it hard to do cardio though, the pumps in the lower back and shins are stupid, but i grew a pair and got on with it. Just tucking into some porridge now with some whey, peanut butter, almonds & raisins, flavoured with some cinamon and a little bit of honey. GREAT WAY to start the day. PEACE


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

hiya mate, im doing a very similar cycle but at 500mg test E each week with 4week dbol 40mg kick start...

im a week in but was only weighing in at a lean 10st6 when i started. Due for my second jab tomorrow.

Ive put on 8 pounds already weighing just over 11stone. Obviously it will be part water and fat, but im hoping another 3weeks in ill notice some visual changes etc because at the moment my body just feels 'pumped' or 'fuller'/'harder' in the muscles, so i cant really notice much of a visual change just yet.

Also feelin bloated quite alot, and i too get the forearms pumps from the dbol making it hard to lift on some days...

I was thinking on starting a quick cutting cycle after the 10weeks is up on the test e...what do you think and whens it best to start? obv i will be doing Nolva as my PCT from week 12 also at 60/60/40/40


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

eddiebrain22 said:


> hiya mate, im doing a very similar cycle but at 500mg test E each week with 4week dbol 40mg kick start...
> 
> im a week in but was only weighing in at a lean 10st6 when i started. Due for my second jab tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hey Eddie, nice to have you on board & welcome to the darkside. Firstly, if you find the pumps are affecting your workout, drop the dose, no point taking if it ruins your training.

Secondly, i would like to cut after cycle also, the problem with that is, during PCT you want to keep eating BIG to keep all your hard earned gains. So what i would suggest is, after PCT, up the cardio & keep the weights heavy. I would still be eating big at this time but very clean (really don't want to loose gains) Hope this helped buddy.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

good progress mate..


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> good progress mate..


Cheers Gee-bol, good to have you on board


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> QUICK UPDATE
> 
> No weights today, listening to my body and it's saying take a rest. Started boxing this morning though and damn i need to up my CV. Great session, trainer kicked my a*s and i will be doing this once a week (defo best cardio session i've had in a while)
> 
> Dbol defo makes it hard to do cardio though, the pumps in the lower back and shins are stupid, but i grew a pair and got on with it. Just tucking into some porridge now with some whey, peanut butter, almonds & raisins, flavoured with some cinamon and a little bit of honey. GREAT WAY to start the day. PEACE


I'm laughing at the same time as well as being nervous before my cycle.

Pumps in your shins?! hahaha


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great log mate,I'm enjoying reading your posts. Also I think taurine is supposed to help with painful pumps. May be worth looking into it. Keep up the good work


----------



## RobertGolf (Mar 29, 2011)

When you say aboout eating big does that mean i can start having macdonalds abd full fat drinks again? I stpped all that hoping to lose bosy fat


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Hey Eddie, nice to have you on board & welcome to the darkside. Firstly, if you find the pumps are affecting your workout, drop the dose, no point taking if it ruins your training.
> 
> Secondly, i would like to cut after cycle also, the problem with that is, during PCT you want to keep eating BIG to keep all your hard earned gains. So what i would suggest is, after PCT, up the cardio & keep the weights heavy. I would still be eating big at this time but very clean (really don't want to loose gains) Hope this helped buddy.


I would suggest doing low indensity cardio for 20-30minutes at least 3-5 days a week during your cycle if your putting on to much fat (also good for general health).

To eddiebrain22 - are you running an AI which will help with bloat?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

RobertGolf said:


> When you say aboout eating big does that mean i can start having macdonalds abd full fat drinks again? I stpped all that hoping to lose bosy fat


Your joking - right


----------



## RobertGolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol i dunno , why would i joke? And sorry for spelling on the iphone


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

RobertGolf said:


> When you say aboout eating big does that mean i can start having macdonalds abd full fat drinks again? I stpped all that hoping to lose bosy fat


I can't lie Rob, just like Dagman i thought you were joking aswel. Eating big and eating dirty are two different things completely. Eating big means eating a hell of alot of food (but in my case keeping it clean) So all your meats, good carbs & good fats with the ocasional cheat meal.



stew121 said:


> Great log mate,I'm enjoying reading your posts. Also I think taurine is supposed to help with painful pumps. May be worth looking into it. Keep up the good work


Cheers buddy, i do take taurine, it's 50/50 though, sometimes helps, sometimes doesn't, defo worth having on cycle though wit some vit C and potassium.



Parabolic said:


> I'm laughing at the same time as well as being nervous before my cycle.
> 
> Pumps in your shins?! hahaha


LMAO, yes, pumps in your shins. I mean sometimes walking at a fast past can screw with your shins and lower back, if you do find this defo lower your dbol dosage not worth the pain mate.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> I would suggest doing low indensity cardio for 20-30minutes at least 3-5 days a week during your cycle if your putting on to much fat (also good for general health).
> 
> To eddiebrain22 - are you running an AI which will help with bloat?


Dag knows what he's talking about, cardio during cycle is defo a good idea. Low intensity won't hinder gains really.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Hey guys, back for an update. It's been a month already since i started cycle (how time fly's) and things all in all have gone pretty well.

I have now stop the Dbol as i was only running it as a kick start for 4 weeks (no regrets what so ever) Thoughts on DBol - I LOVE IT. It comes with it's sides, lower back pumps, shin pumps, makes cardio pretty tough, however theese were sides i was willing to put up with for 1STONE weight increase in a space of 4 weeks 

The comments come from left, right and centre. Your clothes fit tighter, more attention from both sexes (we only care for the females though right, giggiddy, lol) sex drive increase & because you know your on the juice and getting bigger you confidence 10folds (did for me anyway)

I went out for dinner with some old work collegues and i was wearing a fitted t-shirt and damn the looks i was getting, the comment's like (ohhh flex ur biceps) or damn how muc weight have you put on etc etc Theres this small guilt in the back of your head but DAMN it's a good type (if this makes sense)

Some girl said to me in the gym the other day ( WOW, your looking huge, much more like a man, you looked like a boy before) lol i didn't know whether to be happy or offended.

I could go on all day, but just had to give you a little insight to how things are going for me since on the juice.

Since stopping Dbol my weight has dropped slighlty, however im still eating massively and im starting to slowly lean out. On my next log ( later today) i will post my workout, how i felt in the gym, stregnth increases and all that good stuff.

All in all im happy i started the cycle, and i should be looking MASSIVE, this summer, bring it on baby. PEACE


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

read all your journal mate.. well done keep posting your experince. 

i am thinking about joining the dark side soon lol :tongue:


----------



## Chomp (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice thread. It's the cycle I am thinking about but with test e. Good progress, I'll keep watching this one. Be interesting to see the end result.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

R1cky said:


> read all your journal mate.. well done keep posting your experince.
> 
> i am thinking about joining the dark side soon lol :tongue:


Thanks man. Joining the darkside is something one should think about for a long time. Think to yourself why your doing it, what you want to get out of it, the side effects both mental and physical (thinking you have gyno when you don't, anxiety and many other things) if you can dedicate time to training and dieting and pushing youself when you can't be bothered. Theres so many factors, im not trying to put you off, but i don't think people think deeply about the juice.

If you have thought deeply about all this and still feel your ready to take the plunge, go ahead, if not, train abit longer naturally until your fully ready. I reached a point where it felt right to do so and was actually excited to take my first injection. Just some food for thought.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Chomp said:


> Nice thread. It's the cycle I am thinking about but with test e. Good progress, I'll keep watching this one. Be interesting to see the end result.


Nice to have you on board Chomp.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good to hear all is well mate, keep it up, my d-bol kickstart is not kickstarting anything at the mo, don't know what's going on, how long till you felt the dbol?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> Good to hear all is well mate, keep it up, *my d-bol kickstart is not kickstarting anything at the mo*, don't know what's going on, how long till you felt the dbol?


LOL at the not kick starting anything part. Sorry to hear man. How long you been on for? What dosage are you taking? Are you eating big? And last but not least are you sure the stuff is real??? Have you felt any negative sides???


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

interesting read mate, will be following, any more pics?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

tempnatural said:


> interesting read mate, will be following, any more pics?


Thanks Temp. I'll be taking pics montly mate or if theres a drastic change. No point taking them weekly to be honest and takes to much time with the lifstyle im living atm. However i update 2-3 times a week and will continue to do so.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> LOL at the not kick starting anything part. Sorry to hear man. How long you been on for? What dosage are you taking? Are you eating big? And last but not least are you sure the stuff is real??? Have you felt any negative sides???


i'm on day 14 now, 45mg a day, just up'd it to 60 today, no sides good or bad, apart from headaches starting late last week but might not be the dbol, i'm sure the gear is real...................anyhow i added 500mg primo and 250 test e a week as of today so things should take shape soon.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Theese were taken 4/4/11 After a chest workout, hence the pump.

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/7816/pic3backdoublebi.jpg

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5004/pic3backrelax.jpg

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/8181/pic3chesttense.jpg

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/7005/pic3chest.jpg

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/2553/pic3doublebi.jpg

http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/925/pic3tense.jpg


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> i'm on day 14 now, 45mg a day, just up'd it to 60 today, no sides good or bad, apart from headaches starting late last week but might not be the dbol, i'm sure the gear is real...................anyhow i added 500mg primo and 250 test e a week as of today so things should take shape soon.


Im sorry to hear Buck. Either Dbol doesn't agree with you or the stuff is fake, i dunno what else to say. The primo and test should defo do you some good. Keep us posted.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Just injected, all went well. 500mg Test C. My 5th shot today. Heres an update on some lifts.

Squat is now @ 140kg 6 reps (HEAVIEST EVER)

Leg Press is now @ 336kg 6 reps (HEAVIEST EVER)

Deadlift is now @ 140kg 6 reps (NOT HEAVIEST, but lower back pumps up way too much)

Shoulder Press @ 80kg 6 reps (HEAVIEST EVER)

Bench Press @ 100kg 6 reps (HEAVIEST EVER)

Have i got stronger, lol, yes i have. ALOT stronger. Im hornier, bigger and loving this cycle so far. I may pop back tonight for some food for thought, just gona hav some dinner now (well my second dinner). Test makes you eat ALOT! Theres some pics above for you lot also. PEACE


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

your looking ****i* great pal...im about 11days in on my cycle...cant see many drastic changes...gone from 10st 6 to 1st however. Still nothing more yet. Still eating big at least 200g protein a day.

strength is increasing too. Hoping for more visible results soon when the test kicks in...in about another ten/fourteen days right? how long until you started making big gains mate?

ive had like 1 cheat meal a week. (maybe a mcdonalds or a kebab.)

Still not sure about taking fat strippers after PCT but still eat BIG and train BIG but with added cardio and ALL CLEAN food? Want to really rip up after ready for summer...


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Theese were taken 4/4/11 After a chest workout, hence the pump.
> 
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/7816/pic3backdoublebi.jpg
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

eddiebrain22 said:


> *your looking ****i* great pal*...im about 11days in on my cycle...cant see many drastic changes...gone from 10st 6 to 1st however. Still nothing more yet. Still eating big at least 200g protein a day.
> 
> strength is increasing too. Hoping for more visible results soon when the test kicks in...in about another ten/fourteen days right? *how long until you started making big gains mate?*
> 
> ...


Thanks eddie. Apriciate the message. Because i kick started my cycle with the Dbol i started making nice gains weeks 2-3. I started eating alot more and found weight gain shakes helped alot as my appetite used to play up at times. Im now week 5 into my cycle and my stregnth is still increasing. So whether thats because the test has kicked in or the DBol just made me stronger it's hard to tell.

And for your PCT your on the right track, eat clean, big and balance out with cardio. I would still do cardio on cycle to keep your heart healthy and limit fat gain (low intensity cardio) And i still have a cheat once a week, life's too short to not treat yourself, just make sure you don't cheat 3-4 times a week lol, thats when things go wrong. Hope that helped abit mate.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

tempnatural said:


> Impressive!


Thanks Temp.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. Those gains are very impressive. Its the same cycle i'll be using for my second cycle after I do a d-bol only one. Keep it up.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Thanks Temp.


Mate those pics you posted, only 4 weeks apart?! how long does test c take to kick in. All those gains from 4 weeks of just dbol?

This is blowing my mind. You have srsly made insane gains by looks of it and only in such short space of time.


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Beast


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

ed220 said:


> Wow. Those gains are very impressive. Its the same cycle i'll be using for my second cycle after I do a d-bol only one. Keep it up.


Cheers buddy, you should do well on this cycle. Let us know how it goes.



Parabolic said:


> Mate those pics you posted, only 4 weeks apart?! how long does test c take to kick in. All those gains from 4 weeks of just dbol?
> 
> This is blowing my mind. You have srsly made insane gains by looks of it and only in such short space of time.


Thanks para. Test C takes between 4-6 weeks to kick in apparantly. Remember though, in those pics (the most recent) i had just finished working out so i was pretty pumped. Never the less, Dbol did throw some serious size on this 5ft6 frame 



The-Big-One said:


> Beast


Why thank you


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Superb results mate, Still got a few more weeks aswell! Il be doing a similar cycle in a few months, how much weight you gained?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Superb results mate, Still got a few more weeks aswell! Il be doing a similar cycle in a few months, how much weight you gained?


Cheers C. I started cycle at 11st 6lbs Im now weighing 12st 11lbs 5 weeks in. Thats 1st 5lbs weight increase.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely jubbly, and looking leaner!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Quagmire, great in depth log. Your strength/size gains are phenominal. I'm joining the darkside in 2 weeks (on a cut at the moment), so looking forward to the rebound and running either Test Enth or Cyp, along with 40mg DBol per day (may add proviron too). Will be following this log with great interest. Keep up the good work.

Oh yea, Taurine if you get anymore back/shin pumps, even off of DBol. Also i'm an insomniac too, but 3mg of Melatonin 90mins before i want to sleep and it knocks me out.

Giggiddy...


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lovely jubbly, and looking leaner!


I think the leaner look is from the lost of water from the Dbol as diet and training remains the same.



Aggression said:


> *Hey Quagmire, great in depth log. Your strength/size gains are phenominal.* I'm joining the darkside in 2 weeks (on a cut at the moment), so looking forward to the rebound and running either Test Enth or Cyp, along with 40mg DBol per day (may add proviron too). Will be following this log with great interest. Keep up the good work.
> 
> *Oh yea, Taurine if you get anymore back/shin pumps, even off of DBol. Also i'm an insomniac too, but 3mg of Melatonin 90mins before i want to sleep and it knocks me out.*
> 
> Giggiddy...


Thanks man. Great to have you on board buddy. Good luck on your cycle, the rebound effect should be very nice. Let us know how it goes. And cheers for the advice, i will try the melatonin, insomnia sucks.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Just a quick one as there is not much too update. Im upto 13st 1lb today! Started at 11st 6lbs! 1st 9lbs increase weight. So i've gained 23lbs since the 1st of March and i still have a little way to go. 

My diet today hasn't been great be honest. I've been feeling real tired, at times feeling like im coming down with something aswel, so taking a few days off the gym to rest up a little and hit it hard again next week.

Slight head aches every now and again, i have neurofen at hand if they get bad. Since stopping the DBol any signs of gyno i thought i had are now gone.

Lower back pumps visit me evey now and again, i have some taurine on hand for this. Still running Arimidex @ 0.25mg e3d. Thats all folks.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> QUICK UPDATE
> 
> Just a quick one as there is not much too update. Im upto 13st 1lb today! Started at 11st 6lbs! 1st 9lbs increase weight. So i've gained 23lbs since the 1st of March and i still have a little way to go.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, you've been hitting it hard maybe why you feel little off! I feel same lately been going extremely hard past 2 months. Felt burnt out other day went to gym 10kg off my squat for no reason was like sigh* :cursing:

Rest and smash it again!


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice info man.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

Ok i have had a few days rest which i feel has done some good. Alot more sleep and bumped up my calories for a few days also. Don't be scared to take a few days rest while on cycle guys it will do you some good.

Yesterday i had a boxing session, mainly circuits and some crazy exercises in a 17kg vest (bloody killer)

Today i will be hitting up the weights hard again starting off with back a session followed by some cardio. I will be injecting later tonight.

I am into my 6th week now & i am sure the test has kicked in. My weight is staying in the 13 stone bracket, regular boners, feeling more confident (this could easily be in my head) and my lower back still pumps up (even though im off the bol)

I eat alot, looking and feeling fuller and defo alot stronger.

I think its worth noting, while on cycle, don't try and get PB's everyweek, it's just too taxing on the body (hence why i took a few days out) Still train hard and just listen to your body.

I will update later on how injection and workout went. Off to have some porride oats and whey a great WAY to start the day. (See what i just did there)


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. That cardio session sounds tough. Do you think though that the amount of cardio your doing will affect how much mass you put on as I bet your burning thousands of calories, and as you said your weight is floating around the 13st mark.


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey bro, loving the cycle! I have oats, whey, flex every morning too and I'm with you, it's the Dawg B*****! Starting my cycle soon, just waiting on my gear to arrive. It's pretty much the same as yours, are you still going to run the Anavar? I'm gonna run it at the last 4 weeks at 40-60mg ED. Stay safe bro, I'm tagging along for this one!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> Sounds good mate, you've been hitting it hard maybe why you feel little off! I feel same lately been going extremely hard past 2 months. Felt burnt out other day went to gym 10kg off my squat for no reason was like sigh* :cursing:
> 
> Rest and smash it again!


Defo the rest is important. Feeling better now.



Vasea said:


> Nice info man.


Cheers Vas.



ed220 said:


> Wow. That cardio session sounds tough. Do you think though that the amount of cardio your doing will affect how much mass you put on as I bet your burning thousands of calories, and as you said your weight is floating around the 13st mark.


I only do that once a week mate. And maybe two other cardio session which are low intensity. I feel it's the food factor slowing my gains as even though im hungry alot, sometimes consuming loads of food feels imposible. But i will defo keep an eye on too much cardio mate.



ChemDawg said:


> Hey bro, loving the cycle! I have oats, whey, flex every morning too and I'm with you, it's the Dawg B*****! Starting my cycle soon, just waiting on my gear to arrive. It's pretty much the same as yours, are you still going to run the Anavar? I'm gonna run it at the last 4 weeks at 40-60mg ED. Stay safe bro, I'm tagging along for this one!


Thanks Chem. Oats is defo the way. Every morning man. And you should do well on your cycle if everythings in place. And as for the Anavar i will be running 100mg starting at week 10, should help rip me up nicely (thats the plan anyway lol)


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Injected 500mg Test C today. Went well, i always feel a slight pain straight after injections (especially when i try to do full body squats) so i won't be doing this straight after injection anymore, just a slight massage on the thigh.

I trained back today, more volume training with alot of super sets and drop sets than anything and didn't focus to much on heavy weight. Still a great session though.

Back

Pull Up's

5 x Failure

Lat Pull Down's (Super Set)

4 x 10 reps

Back delt (Super set with Lat Pull Down)

4x 10 reps

Seated Rows

4 x 6-10 reps

T-Bar Row (Last set drop set)

5 x 6-9 reps

Forearms were pumping up (especially left arm) bare in mind im right handed. All in all though a pretty good session. Im up 13.4lbs but thats after eating, so i will weigh in again in the morning before breakfast.

Thoughts

For anyone starting a cycle go into it NOT expecting too much. I say this because i for one didn't necesarily go into my cycle thinking im going to become Kai Greene but you do go in thinking you'll become some super human (speaking on my behalf) I feel one is much better to go into a cycle thinking modestly ( hard when you hear you'll become alpha or want to have sex with 10 girls in 1 hour lol) But seriously though. I feel looking in the mirror everyday is counter productive as sometimes compliments from others don't mean anything if you can't see it for yourself. (Make sense?)

Im just having a little rant i suppose and don't mind me, just throwing some thoughts out there.

However to gain what i have in such a short time i should be VERY happy and i am, i suppose the whole seeing yourself everyday thing doesn't help. Which brings me to my next point...

Pictures.....Make sure you take them so if ever feeling like how i am now you can look back and actually SEE your progress. I know i've come along way since starting but just felt the need to share some thoughts.


----------



## DazH (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Transformer,

I see big gains from those pics m8, I'd be well chuffed if i were you


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Enjoy the feeling while it lasts bro once u go off the cycle it never feels the same, I feel this is the biggest challenge for anyone to still be motivated to beast out !


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

DazH said:


> Hey Transformer,
> 
> I see big gains from those pics m8, I'd be well chuffed if i were you


How kind Daz, thanks bro.



Barbell mafia said:


> Enjoy the feeling while it lasts bro once u go off the cycle it never feels the same, I feel this is the biggest challenge for anyone to still be motivated to beast out !


I've heard this is the case for alot of people barbell. I've got my head ready for when i come off cycle that i may loose some gains, strength etc etc I know if i don't prepare my mind state for this it will be easy for me to get "addicted" to steroids and thats just not cool man, not cool.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea transformer I've been off cycle of around 3 months and i'm itching to get on my next one , lol this would be my 4th cycle !


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> Yea transformer I've been off cycle of around 3 months and i'm itching to get on my next one , lol this would be my 4th cycle !


Im scared to think about what i will look like on 4th cycle if i do ever get there. You must be looking like a monster.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Quickly passing through guys. Slight tenderness at injection site, nothing major. Weighing 13st 3-4lbs. May up the calories abit more and see how my body responds. Today was a Chest workout and damn i looked pumped. No PB's this week, just moving medium heavy weight for reps and feeling the burn in the muscle.

Chest

Warm up with Fly's 3 x 12 reps

Flat bench

5 x 10 reps (slow movement, (really felt the burn)

Machine fly's

4 x 8 reps

Decline Bench

5 x 8 reps

Cable fly's

4 x 8-10 reps

Threw in a little bi's and tri's

Thoughts

This is my first cycle and EVERYONE has a comment to make, im scared to think what a second cycle would look like. Im thinking if i do a second cycle would i really go for size or cut up (could just diet and cardio) we will see what the future holds.

I can't fit into alot of my clothes (no joke) and ones that do fit i've started to fill out. Off to Primarni (Primark) for some clothes real soon.

My mum used to tell me how small i look, now she tells me to stop getting bigger HA. This ones for you mum lol.

I feel like eating for two and trying to reach 14stone but then the other side says to me how big do you actually want to get??? Where do you stop? How big is too big when you look in the mirror and still feel small???


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Mate

Nice progress

What kind of test and Dianabol you using Transformer23??


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm getting there slowly mate!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

benki11 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Nice progress
> 
> What kind of test and Dianabol you using Transformer23??


Balkan, the same ones you posted about earlier buddy.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Balkan, the same ones you posted about earlier buddy.


My first cycle i done was 500mg Test e Balkan for 12 weeks frontloaded with 30mg of dianabol Russian Arkin (or something similar)

went pretty well but for whatever reason everything i gained in first 7-8 weeks was it ,and from there on i was just maintaining strengths and mass !!

Was eating like horse and my training was hard but could not gain more!!

So keep as posted as i am very interested in the rest of your cycle hopefully will be more successful then 2nd part of my cycle!!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Either i am holding more water or putting on body fat??? Abs disappearing sligtly. Back at 13stone this morning. I don't mind not having abs this summer i'd rather gain as much as possible tbh, however i don't plan on turning into a fat ass. So im thinking to keep calories the same or even up them while stepping up the cardio and seeing what happens.

However, come May when i start the Var, i am going to get some ECA and up the cardio a little. This should try up the test and have me looking ALOT leaner than how im looking now.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I want to keep the size i have now and get back to the level of leaness i had last year. (It must be noted that this pic was taken last year, just showing how lean i want to be again after my cut)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Transformers are GO! Cracking job mate! Get your ass to Primarni   lol. I'm sure you can't see your abs as much because of the water retention. I can't wait to see how you do when the cycle is over. So far I'm very impressed. It makes me wana start my cycle now. How many calories are you taking in per day mate?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

looking good man, keep on packing it on, i'd guess you'll lose 7 lbs after pct, so don't be scared about getting to big! Nice sweaty ar*e crack!


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

great progress op, your first cycle is always the best and its good to see that you're making the most of it. how have the strengths gains been? how much were you lifting before compared to now?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

ChemDawg said:


> Transformers are GO! Cracking job mate! Get your ass to Primarni   lol. I'm sure you can't see your abs as much because of the water retention. I can't wait to see how you do when the cycle is over. So far I'm very impressed. It makes me wana start my cycle now. How many calories are you taking in per day mate?


Cheers Chem. Honestly mate not counting calories, just eating clean and big. My secret is too eat as much food as you can comfortably consume. At times when appetite is low, weight gain shakes help. I will post up what i eat if interested though. Water weight plays tricks on the mind.



BIG BUCK said:


> looking good man, keep on packing it on, i'd guess you'll lose 7 lbs after pct, so don't be scared about getting to big! Nice sweaty ar*e crack!


THanks Buck. lmaoooo i didn't even realise.



Mr.Hench said:


> great progress op, your first cycle is always the best and its good to see that you're making the most of it. how have the strengths gains been? how much were you lifting before compared to now?


Thanks MR Hench. I am trying, very hard at times. I think i posted lifts a few pages back, but a quick rough comparison:

Sqaut before: 100kg 6 reps Now 140kg 6reps

Bench 70-80kg 6 reps Now 100kg

Deads: I don't go heavy at the moment but 140kg 6 reps (could go heavier but lower back plays up)


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

Yo man, u've started HCG ? ur on week five if I'm right.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Vasea said:


> Yo man, u've started HCG ? ur on week five if I'm right.


Week 6, and i've been bad as i haven't even touched it. My main reason is i haven't got a refrigirator to store it in. Family could never find out my dirty secret.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

Reading ur numbers making me want to run a cycle more n more!

What week u in atm?


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Killing it bro! Killing it!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

More updates?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> Reading ur numbers making me want to run a cycle more n more!
> 
> What week u in atm?


Week 7 now mate



ChemDawg said:


> Killing it bro! Killing it!!


THanks man.



benki11 said:


> More updates?


Sorry guys been a little busy. I have a nice update for you though.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

*UPDATE*

Firstly guys i'm up 13st 7lbs  Now for those who haven't been follwing i started cycle the 1st of March 2011 @ 11st 6. So in over a month and abit i've gained 2 stones 1 lbs    O yer and still growing.   

Strength is going nicely, im lifting heavier weight for more reps (no PB's last week) may try some this week. Now my reason for not hammering PB's all the time anymore is 1) Rotator cuff injury - Affects upper body training when going real heavy at times 2)Felt tired all time 3) After heavy leg pressing 2 weeks ago i have this constant pain by my right knee (random) However i find volume training very effective and im getting results so will continue doing so. Anyhoo....

Libido

My libido is fine, nothing to write home about but defo hasn't been affected since starting cycle (in a bad way that is) All though i find at times i can be very horny (Giggiddy)

Sleep

Always suffered from insomnia so nothing new here. Mary Jane put me to sleep the last few nights but was enjoying it too much so stopped real quick. Will try some melatonin and see how that works.

Appetite

Test makes you eat. The amount of chicken, brown rice and broccoli i go through is ridiculous lol. 12.30 midnight hours now and im hungry (eat an hour ago)

Mood

Hasn't been affected atall. I don't know where all this rage stuff comes from???

*Thoughts*

I will give some deeper thoughts tomorrow as there are eyes around my house right now. However, i am happy that i decided to make this choice when i did. No regrets what so ever. Im looking forward to bringing Var into the cycle and im excited to see what the rest of the cycle will bring, PCT and post PCT. I'll be back tomorrow guys. CIAO


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well done in getting your weight to go up again. I'm looking forward to those progress pics


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

nice one mate!

More pics! lets have some week 7 poses to compare then week 12 and then post pct!

Pretty please before I run my 1st cycle


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

Have u measured your BP ?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

ed220 said:


> Well done in getting your weight to go up again. I'm looking forward to those progress pics


Stuffing all this food down me. Pics will come soon.



Parabolic said:


> nice one mate!
> 
> More pics! lets have some week 7 poses to compare then week 12 and then post pct!
> 
> Pretty please before I run my 1st cycle


New progress pics will come week 8 buddy. Although i may take some if im super pumped.



Vasea said:


> Have u measured your BP ?


I haven't done so. I will check this week and let you know how i get on.


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent progress, keep on eating! I'm going up to tescos today to buy the place out of chicken and steak lol


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

Weighing in at 13 st 8lbs today. I may push for 14stone but damn eating alot gets hard. And prepping food can be pretty annoying also. Anyways, just left gym and had a nice back workout.

Seated Rows 10 reps x 6 sets

Lat Pull Downs 8 reps x 5 sets

Back Delt Fly's 8 reps x 5 sets

Pull Up's 8 reps x 6 sets

Although i didn't do super heavy weight, i am repping out more and more sets which i couldn't do before. Defo feeling stronger and alot more pumped up. I get comments everyday from people about how big i look etc etc So even when bigorexia kicks in, peoples comments and my progress pics tell me other wise.

I am now thinking to keep cycle at 10 weeks and start the Var at week 8 which will take me straight into PCT if ran for 4weeks @100mg a day. If i do this i will start doing cardio with an ECA and keep calories the same, this should hopefully have me looking ALOT leaner at the end of my cycle without loosing too much size.

Other than that everything is going well. PEACE.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just had a scroll thru your thread, you've gained exceptionally well. And still stayed pretty damn lean, good genetics keep at it!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Just had a scroll thru your thread, you've gained exceptionally well. And still stayed pretty damn lean, good genetics keep at it!


Thanks buddy, appreciated.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

Not much to update today. Weight is hanging around 13 st 8lbs. I really want to push to 14 stone but i don't know if i can do this without gaining a hell of alot of fat. And as summers coming and i want to lean a little i may not try and push any further. Theese are only thought's though and im mostly likely going to want to see 14stone on those scales lol.

Had a boxing session y.day and some light shoulders. Im feeling to push for some PB's next week so will let you know how i get along. PEACE.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

well done mate.. any more updates?

btw how much the gear cost u ? i mean everything? hope its allowed to ask


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

X2 any updates? Good log mate!

And R1cky your not allowed to discuss prices.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> X2 any updates? Good log mate!
> 
> And R1cky your not allowed to discuss prices.


thought so .. aw well thers always google


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates, i'll give a detailed one later. I've still been hitting it hard don't worry about that. Diet hasn't been 100% perfect but still getting in atleast 4 meals a day. I felt i was putting on abit of fat so adjusted calories and started cardio but i lost 6lbs, i mean wtf, in a space of 2days???

However my weight is at 13st 6lbs so thats still an increase of 2 stones since the start of my cycle. I am stronger as im increasing reps, sets & weight. Progress pics will come on the 1st of May. Back later for some more details.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

2 stone! Can't wait for my gear to kick in!


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> 2 stone! Can't wait for my gear to kick in!


r u on it mate? wit u taking?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

transformer23 said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates, i'll give a detailed one later. I've still been hitting it hard don't worry about that. Diet hasn't been 100% perfect but still getting in atleast 4 meals a day. I felt i was putting on abit of fat so adjusted calories and started cardio but i lost 6lbs, i mean wtf, in a space of 2days???
> 
> However my weight is at 13st 6lbs so thats still an increase of 2 stones since the start of my cycle. I am stronger as im increasing reps, sets & weight. Progress pics will come on the 1st of May. Back later for some more details.


thats amazing in short period of time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R1cky said:


> r u on it mate? wit u taking?


Yes mate I've made a log- 'the next level! Test e + dbol log'


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Ok guys quick update...My diet on most days....

Breakfast - Oats, Whey, Peanut butter, Bannana, Raisins and Almonds

Meal 2 - Wholemeal toast & 3-4 eggs

Meal 3 - Chicken, Rice & Broccoli

Meal 4 - Protein shake

Meal 5 - Meal 3

Meal 6 - Meal 3

Meal 7 - Meal 3

Meal 8 - Protein shake

This is roughly what i eat on a day to day basis. Beef, Fish & potatoe for alternatives.

Workouts

I train longer now and don't want to leave the gym, seriously, y.day i was training for an hour and a half and could of kept it going.

Y.day i trained shoulders & cardio.

Shoulders

Clean & Press 50kg 5sets x 8 reps

Machine shoulder press 70kg 3 sets x 8 reps

Back & Side Delts laterals (super set) 6sets x 12 reps

Cardio - 30 mins cross trainer

I'v been going so heavy on legs that both my thighs touch when i walk lol. Even when doing cardio my thigh's are constantly rubbing against each other.

I will be starting cardio session in the morning now and weights later in the day. This should help me cut up. The var will be coming in shortly along with eca stack, this should bring me magical results 

Thoughts

Injecting aint so bad, i mean seriously, i use a orange needle and im good2go. Im so happy i started this cycle, im seeing 2 stones more weight when i look in the mirror in the mornings, im more confident, bigger, compliments everyday and just turning into a little monster lol.

I've been training for a while now and whenever i bulked i just got fat, now im seeing muscle and size, the hard works paying off. I can honestly im loving the juice. You do get accusations for being on roids all the time but hey, 2 stones in 2 months lol, it's to be expected but i've learnt to lie now.....Creatine, weightgainer and a load of carbs....thats my story and im sticking to it hahahahahahahahah


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Weight is sitting at 13st 7lbs this morning. Just getting into some porridge oats as i write this. Hopefully my progress pics on the 1st May show a difference in how i look. Im playing around with my carbs and calories while i add in the cardio. It's easy to under-eat and it's easy to over eat so im just trying to find a right balance.

Thoughts

I don't want to leave the gym when im training, even when im tired i want to keep going. I find that i am pumped alot, not to the extreme of dbol but enough for me to notice. I mean, i was training arms y.day and i could hardly push myself on biceps due to the extreme pump.

The comments i get everyday don't get borining. People comment about my chest alot, shoulders and traps. It seems theese areas have grown the most (and legs) so im going to focus alot on my back now and try to get my calves bigger aswel.

I feel as this is a first cycle it's a big learning experience for me. Im learning how my body handles theese compounds and how i feel mentally and pyhsically. Dbol is my friend and it's looking like Test C is also my friend. My balls haven't shrunk atall, i was under the impression because i haven't included HCG that my boys would have dissapeared, but thats not the case.

I don't feel super horny or anything like that but my souldier stands tall when ready hehehehehehhe.

And BEFORE i forget...spots on shoulders. I've been getting quite a few. Sauna & steam room and a nice dose of cocobutter i find really helps.

The more of my old clothes i try on the more there not fitting, and like i said before the clothes that do fit me look more fitted now.

People tell me i should model and or compete and all this stuff, im actually thinking about it. Maybe once cycle is done and bf has dropped we will see. Til next time, over and out.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE PICS

26/04/11 - Pics taken in gym

2/05/11 - Pics taken indoors

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/693/pic4back1.jpg

http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/1326/pic4back2.jpg

http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9825/pic4closeup.jpg

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7479/pic4frontch.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/7525/pic4frontdoublebi.jpg

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8601/pic4front.jpg

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/8888/pic4side.jpg


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

I am now weighing in at 13st 9lbs. TODAY I benched 100kg for 8 reps!!! New PB 

Holding abit of water weight & fat but defo getting stronger.

Detailed update to come...


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

legs are looking thicker mate, keep that diet clean, you are holding water mate so don't be worried when the weight drops when you come off.


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

Been through your whole thread mate, very informative and a cracking read. You seem to have taken a disciplined approach to it and enjoying the regular updates, think it helps paint a better picture of how it is all panning out for you, anyway hope all goes well and all the best for the duration of the cycle and pct. Can I just ask if the injections have become something you're used to now or is it still as bad as the first if that makes sense lol.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> legs are looking thicker mate, keep that diet clean, you are holding water mate so don't be worried when the weight drops when you come off.


Thanks Buck. thats going to be the head f*ck, loosing all the water weight and thinking im getting smaller.



Easy_T said:


> Been through your whole thread mate, very informative and a cracking read. You seem to have taken a disciplined approach to it and enjoying the regular updates, think it helps paint a better picture of how it is all panning out for you, anyway hope all goes well and all the best for the duration of the cycle and pct. Can I just ask if the injections have become something you're used to now or is it still as bad as the first if that makes sense lol.


How kind EasyT, thank you. And good question. I actually look forward to injection days. However, last week i had a moment where i was p*ssyfooting about with the needle, hesitant to inject (lol i don't know why) Butall in all now i can honestly say it's a piece of cake with a lil cream in the middle.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Thanks Buck. thats going to be the head f*ck, loosing all the water weight and thinking im getting smaller.
> 
> How kind EasyT, thank you. And good question. I actually look forward to injection days. However, last week i had a moment where i was p*ssyfooting about with the needle, hesitant to inject (lol i don't know why) Butall in all now i can honestly say it's a piece of cake with a lil cream in the middle.


Yeh you will its like when i got off creatine mono and lost weight i went mental LOL...

Try not to get too head****ed about it i'm sure you are going to keep most of your gains. Looking EXPLODED bro in your pics.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Weighing in at 13st 6 this morning. Weight is struggling to go up. I will limit cardio and buy another weight gainer. I will try to gain as much as possible as i kno i will drop quite a few pounds after cycle. I will also start anavar next week.

NOW......Yesterday in the gym i trained back, shoulders and abs. NEW PB once again.

Back

Pull ups 3 x failure

T-Bar Row 4 x 12 reps

Back Delts Fly's 4 8 10 reps

Lat Pull Down's 5 x 8 reps

Shoulders

Machine Shoulder press - 93 kg for 6 reps PB PB PB. This is after 4 sets before hand at 70 and 80kg, felt so great.

I don't usually wear my vest in the gym but y.day the AC had broke and i was training at a different gym up London, so i thought why not. I was sure getting some looks. Everyones telling me to stop getting bigger now including my mum, it's crazy as i don't even feel or seem that big myself.

I trained with Dorian Yates pre workout drink y.day when i got that PB, so i don't know if that helped to give me a lil push. I also done 1 set of 100kg Bench Press y.day just to see if i could move the weight again and piece of cake (well a lil struggle) but 6 reps by myself is still an achievement.

I injected late last night and had a problem.... The needle wasn't going in. Now my theory for this is i was going over old scar tissue, reason being, the needle went in a little bit then just stopped. Then i went to inject further up and everything was fine....however.....i forgot to aspirate. When you inject and the smallest things go wrong it's easy to panic or get worked up and thats what i done...hence forgetting to aspirate. I think im fine though as im typing this while eating chiken and rice and watching loose women..o yer babyyyyy.


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Your making a hell of a progress T! I've decided to put my cycle off to August, I need to get my BF down about 5% first. Your getting massive bro!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> Yeh you will its like when i got off creatine mono and lost weight i went mental LOL...
> 
> Try not to get too head****ed about it i'm sure you are going to keep most of your gains. *Looking EXPLODED bro in your pics*.


Thanks bro. Brought some seriouss mass y.day to help with the calories, going to try and explode some more.



ChemDawg said:


> *Your making a hell of a progress T!* I've decided to put my cycle off to August, I need to get my BF down about 5% first. Your getting massive bro!


Thanks Chem. Priming the body is always best before starting a cycle. Can be hard when you have the gear on hand but defo worth the wait.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE - 9th Week

Weight this morning 13st 8lbs. Time seems to be flying on this cycle for some reason. Anyhoo, not much to update, just a quick one.

Received my serious mass this morning (weight gainer) to help consume some more calories throughout the day on top of what im eating.

No weights today just a boxing session this morning (although i may do some shoulders later) Im going to use boxing to help with my conditioning from now on.

Spots on my shoulders have gone down quite abit, although its worth noting, my skin is alot drier since being on test. Minor stretch marks have come about but nothing major.

Mood, energy, sex drive all in check. So far, so so good.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

How much HCG are you running per week and from what week did you start? Nuts ok??? Also, you still taking arimedex e3d. (any need for nolva, gyno flare ups??)


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aggression said:


> How much HCG are you running per week and from what week did you start? Nuts ok??? Also, you still taking arimedex e3d. (any need for nolva, gyno flare ups??)


Hey aggression. Not running HCG as it needs to be refrigirated and i live with my family so no chance. However my ball 9 week in have not been affected, i hang freely and ejaculation really isn't a problem.

Arimdex still being ran e3d since the start.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Hey aggression. Not running HCG as it needs to be refrigirated and i live with my family so no chance. However my balls 9 week in have not been affected, i hang freely and ejaculation really isn't a problem.
> 
> Arimdex still being ran e3d since the start.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking big in the pics mate! Happy with the cycle so far?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking big in the pics mate! Happy with the cycle so far?


Yer mate defo loving cycle so far. Weights up a few lbs also since monday. Should have a nice update in the week.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

nice progress mate. wondering what brand\labs of the gear u used? would b appreciated buddy


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE - Week 10

Weight is up 13stones 11.  Thats 34lbs i've gained since cycle start & still gaining & getting stronger with just over 2weeks left. I have now started Anavar @ 100mg a day also and will be running this for 4 weeks a stated before.

Lifts - Before and after

Bench Press - 80kg 6 reps - Now 100kg 6 reps

Shoulder Press - 50kg 6reps - Now 93kg 6 reps (still puzzle's me)

Squats - 90-100kg 6 reps - Now 140kg 6 reps

Deadlifts - Before 120-40 kg 6 reps - Now 160kg 6 reps

Those are some rough comparisons of how my stregnth has improved.

I injected y.day and a slight bit of pain in quad, nothing major though. 2 injections left then pct babeeyy.

I am off to the gym now to do some chest & will give an update later. PEACE.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

R1cky said:


> nice progress mate. wondering what brand\labs of the gear u used? would b appreciated buddy


thanks rick & balkan pharmaceuticals mate


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> UPDATE - Week 10
> 
> Weight is up 13stones 11.  Thats 34lbs i've gained since cycle start & still gaining & getting stronger with just over 2weeks left. I have now started Anavar @ 100mg a day also and will be running this for 4 weeks a stated before.
> 
> ...


Great increases mate! Seriously 40-50kg on your squats in 10 weeks? wholeeee ****.

Also mate don't forget! pics at end of your cycle before pct. Then take some more once pct is done wanna see how much you maintain and i'm sure it'll be alot


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> Great increases mate! Seriously 40-50kg on your squats in 10 weeks? wholeeee ****.
> 
> Also mate don't forget! pics at end of your cycle before pct. Then take some more once pct is done wanna see how much you maintain and i'm sure it'll be alot


Tell me about it mate, i am far exceeding what i expected to gain on this cycle in terms of stregnth and weight gain. I'll defo be taking pics to show progress.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

For the very fisrt time in my life guys i am now weighing in @ 14st at 5ft 6. Damn im chuffed. Just over 3 weeks left including PCT.

For the last few days i've been feeling real good in the gym and even better after a workout. I am bigger and stronger and i think EVERYONE i know has commented. My plan is to keep the size and strip the fat then i think i'll be a happy bunny.

For those who haven't followed as of yet i've gained 34lbs so far. Taking the weekend off and will hit it hard again next week. Til then.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Weight is 13st 10lbs today. So 4lbs lost since last week, im sure its water as im still on test and var so don't see it being any muscle. I have dropped calories slightly and carbs in hope for a lean look towards end of cycle.

I have realised i have some new stretch marks around my armpit and arm area, using some cocobutter for this.

May take some pics today aswel. Either training back or chest today, will let you know how i get on. Au Revoir


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

What a great first cycle, nothing else to say.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

That 4lb will be water I reckon, great results mate! Keep it up!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> What a great first cycle, nothing else to say.


Thanks Buck.



C.Hill said:


> That 4lb will be water I reckon, great results mate! Keep it up!


I sure hope so. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Hows your recovery? I never really get doms in delts, just chest, back and legs. But a week into my cycle, every doms has been amplified and my delts were smashed the day after. Thought gear helped recovery. Must be going harder than i thought


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Hows your recovery? I never really get doms in delts, just chest, back and legs. But a week into my cycle, every doms has been amplified and my delts were smashed the day after. Thought gear helped recovery. Must be going harder than i thought


I must say i hardly feel any DOMS on cycle. Hows your sleep and calories? I find if either of theese are slacking slightly recovery takes sligthly longer.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Hows your recovery? I never really get doms in delts, just chest, back and legs. But a week into my cycle, every doms has been amplified and my delts were smashed the day after. Thought gear helped recovery. Must be going harder than i thought


I must say i hardly feel any DOMS on cycle. Hows your sleep and calories? I find if either of theese are slacking slightly recovery takes longer.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

NEW PB! Yesterday i trained Chest and was one of the best chest sessions i've ever had. I started with my regular warm up:

Chest

Warm up - 20kg - 20 reps

60kg - 12reps x 2 sets

100kg x 10 reps (shocked myself, felt so easy)

110kg x 6 reps (NEW PB)

Then i done some decline bench press and got:

100kg 6 reps

80kg 6 reps x 2 sets. Then jumped onto cables for some fly's & dumbell fly's inbetween sets.

This morning i done some empty stomach cardio, light abs and a load of stretching. I haven't been stretching alot since start of cycle and am now paying for it with alot of tightness.

2 injections left, one today then next tuesday then im all done until PCT. Im done with pounding food down my cut and now just want to maintain what i gained while stripping off fat and water.

Today i will train either legs or back, see how it goes.

Might all be in my head, but i think since starting VAR my balls are tighter, libido still fine though and has been through out cycle.

One last thing, on the weekend i was walking to the train station and after about 15minutes walking my left shin and lower back pumped the f*ck up, i mean i had to stop walking it was really painful. However once it had left i was feeling alot better, defo worth noting though. Til later guys.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

great stuff mate .. nice benching mate  iam very confused on HCG usuage.. if u can elaborate on this a wee bit? thnks i know ther r articles on google bt personal experince is much better .


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> great stuff mate .. nice benching mate  iam very confused on HCG usuage.. if u can elaborate on this a wee bit? thnks i know ther r articles on google bt personal experince is much better .


I haven't ran the HCG mate, after finding out it had to be refrigerated it was a no go as i live with family and theres no way i can have them finding that, thats just not cool. (they don't know my little secret you see)


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

I feel f'ing great guys for so many diffo reasons, firstly weight is @ 13st 10lbs today. Like i said previously i am no longer trying to get any bigger, i mean my skin can't even handle it, never realised how much stretch marks were developing. Don't get me wrong there not looking bad but still worth noting.

No HCG ran and testicles are fine, we will see how recovery will be, i have faith all will go well and beleive that alot of it is in your head aswel, so defo staying postive on that one.

Now...I am feeling stronger, so much stronger and once in the gym it gets hard to leave as i always feel like i can do more. Today i trained back and it was pretty intense. I had to stop rowing as my back was cramping up abit. Test make the whole mind and muscle connection thing easier for me as i use to struggle with this for back.

Many comments on my chest, shoulders and traps. Alot of people ask what im on and i tell em serious mass 3x a day with pb, oats etc etc creatine and a whole lot of food. They don;t want to beleive but i've got use to keeping a straight face while saying theese things lol.

A woman today (cougar) kept touching my biceps saying that im too big, i told her to feel my chest and she actually done it, i shuda told her to feel something else (Gigididy) lol.

But seriously though, it was the confidence that allowed me to do that, so i defo feel Test helps with that side of things.

I injected 500mg Test C y.day and all went well. Last injection next week and im all done. I'll be back.


----------



## Lintford (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Trans,

Nice log and great progress, really interested to see how PCT treats you!

Really interesting for me too 'cos I'm looking at a very similar cycle in the next year.

Again, nice one!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

You not gonna throw in some test prop/anavar/winni after last jab, so you can still make gains whilst the long esters are clearing?

I've got 10ml Test prop read for after last jab


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lintford said:


> Hey Trans,
> 
> Nice log and great progress, really interested to see how PCT treats you!
> 
> ...


Cheers Lint



Aggression said:


> You not gonna throw in some test prop/anavar/winni after last jab, so you can still make gains whilst the long esters are clearing?
> 
> I've got 10ml Test prop read for after last jab


Im on 100mg Anavar a day now mate until PCT starts, so hopefully that little bridge keeps me ticking over and dries up the test.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Cheers Lint
> 
> Im on 100mg Anavar a day now mate until PCT starts, so hopefully that little bridge keeps me ticking over and dries up the test.


Excellent choice


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Excellent choice


Why thank you


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Weight is at 13st 10lbs this morning. Been up at the Body Power expo all weekend and damn did i have a good time. Diet went right out the window and i had some alcohol aswel but this is the first time since starting cycle so hopefully not too much harms has been done, if any. Im thinking to take today off the gym also as i feel abit drained or i may just do some light cardio.

Tomorrow is last injection, right quad then 2weeks til PCT. Should be interesting.


----------



## kev74 (May 29, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

kev74 said:


> Add Title


Come again? Not sure i follow.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update

Taken 24/05/11 After a Chest workout

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1572/pic5fp.jpg

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/3940/pic5ff.jpg

Today i trained Chest and it was a crazy session. I benched 110kg 2 [email protected] 6 reps. That was after 2 sets @ 100kg for 8 reps.

Today was also my last injection. Still running Var [email protected] until PCT. Detailed update tomorrow. Cool.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

looking henched bro wel done


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> looking henched bro wel done


Thanks Rick.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

so what have u run so far before pctbro? cause i seen u kickin var is well??

i mean your initial cycle plan to what u end up runing uptill now  thnanks mate


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> so what have u run so far before pctbro? cause i seen u kickin var is well??
> 
> i mean your initial cycle plan to what u end up runing uptill now  thnanks mate


wk 1-4 - D Bol Kick start @ 40mg split throughout the day

wk 1-12 - 500mg Test C - Just one shot a week @500mg

wk 1-12 - Arimdex 0.25mg E3D

wk 10-14 - Anavar @100mg a day

Then Wk 14 is when i start PCT which will be

wk 14-16 Nolva - 40/30/20

wk 14-16 Clomid - 100/50/50


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

happy with overall results? your before and after pictures are deffo impressive mate 

i take it u didnt use HCG? btw i stay with family too so i have the same issue as yourself of keeping them refrigrated. is it ok to go without the hcg?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick_86 said:


> happy with overall results? your before and after pictures are deffo impressive mate
> 
> i take it u didnt use HCG? btw i stay with family too so i have the same issue as yourself of keeping them refrigrated. is it ok to go without the hcg?


Well i wouldn't advise anyone not to use it, however, 12 weeks into cycle my balls are fine and so is libido. But HCG is also suppose to help with recovery and i haven't entered that stage yet so only time will tell once PCT is done.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow great results dude you kind of went from ripped fitness look to beast mode activated lol.

Can't wait for my first cycle now!


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

like i said before great well planned cycle. out of curiosity what do you do in terms of sets reps exercises for your biceps and chest? im asking because theyre my lagging bodyparts and you seem to making great progress, cheers :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Its almost time for pct isnt it t23? Any ideas for your next cycle?


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm curios how much muscle u have kept after PCT, see ya.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just read your entire log, all 14 pages, lol...

Congratulations on your efforts and your progress, especially keeping the diet big and clean, that's the most important thing.

Your pics are showing a massive difference but a fair amount of water retention as your abs have almost gone compared to your first cut pic.

I Don't think you'll gain much more now to be honest, your probably at your peak on this cycle, but over 2 stone is a damn good gain, how are the stretch marks?

I know you say you cannot refrigerate the HCG but dude, find a way and start running it, even if it means you have to buy a pot of calcium and hide the vials in that under some tissue. You find you'll lose alot less once off cycle.

I'd expect you to go down to about 13 maybe under which is still a nice gain but you may be lucky and stay above 13st.

What are you measurments? did you take any from start?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

A well researched first cycle,hard work evidently put in and the gains well deserved.All newbies should be directed to this log to see how a first cycle should be done.

Congratulations mate,a great effort.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys, first and foremost...Apologies for the lack of updates for the last 2 weeks. We have been having trouble with our internet connection...Switched from BT to Sky and have been f*cked about since then...However i've still been hitting it pretty damn hard.

I start PCT this week. I have about 2 days left on the Anavar which i've been takin since week 10.

Here are some pics i took today, will have more beter ones soon.

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/6307/pic6back.jpg

http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/3568/pic6bback.jpg

http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7794/pic6bbback.jpg

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2756/pic6ffront.jpg

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/6360/pic6front.jpg

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7420/pic6side.jpg

Weight is at 13st 8lbs but goes up and down alot. Never the less i've gained over 28lbs on this cycle, so pretty damn happy. Im going to give a juicy detailed update tonight, just had to let you guys know that im still about. More updates again until PCT and beyond. Good times.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good mate! just need to keep it up through PCT and ure away!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> NIce looking cycle bro. I like the var added later. Awesome progress as well, just read through this thread, congrats!


Thanks EB. Hope you enjoyed.



Mr.Hench said:


> like i said before great well planned cycle. out of curiosity what do you do in terms of sets reps exercises for your biceps and chest? im asking because theyre my lagging bodyparts and you seem to making great progress, cheers :thumb:


Chest - FST7 type workout. For example, I start with light fly's to open up chest and stretch muscle fibres, then heavy bench, then fly's, then bench, then fly's again. I'll be happy to go into more detail.



C.Hill said:


> Its almost time for pct isnt it t23? Any ideas for your next cycle?


Yes this week mate. And no idea yet, feels like just y.day i was searching for my 1st.



Vasea said:


> I'm curios how much muscle u have kept after PCT, see ya.


Im curious aswel mate. But im on the scales all the time makig sure it stays above 13 and a half atleast.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done mate!

Looking hoooge!!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just read your entire log, all 14 pages, lol...
> 
> Congratulations on your efforts and your progress, especially keeping the diet big and clean, that's the most important thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion on the HCG, i'll see what i can do. As for measurments thats the one thing i wished i had done from the start. However i will take some this week. Stretch marks were geting bad but funny enough once i started using cocobutter and upped my cod liver oils they stop becoming a problem, defo worth noting. And i am holding a hell of alot of water but i don't mind as long as the muscle stays, the water can go when it's time to cut.



gduncan said:


> A well researched first cycle,hard work evidently put in and the gains well deserved.All newbies should be directed to this log to see how a first cycle should be done.
> 
> Congratulations mate,a great effort.


How kind duncan, thank you. I've enjoyed cycle and all the work thats gone in (kinda, lol)



MrMike said:


> Looking good mate! just need to keep it up through PCT and ure away!


Thanks Mike. PCT should be interesting.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

Weight is at 13 st 6lbs today. This surely has to be water as im still getting comments about looking big and im getting stronger still??? I don't know man, i just hope it's not muscle dropping off. Anywhoo...PCT starts tomorrow. Today was my last day on the Anavar, this could be the reason i've still been getting stronger and the reason behind the lack off appetite.

The pumps have slowed down ALOT, i feel this is because the gear is leaving my system. Anyway, lets talk about gym performance.

I am benching 100 kg for 12 reps asif it was 60kg. 110kg for 8 reps is my personal best.  Before i would struggle with 90kg.

I had to avoid squats as my lowerback played up on this cycle pretty bad, however leg press was not a problem and i am leg pressing 334kg easily. I would struggle on 200kg before.

Shoulders have dramatically gained stregnth. 80kg for 8 reps on a good day. Due to shoulder injury i try to not max out on shoulders. However i found 50kg before to be a task at times. So 30kg increase is good for me.

I will one day get back to deadlift, until then alot of rows and other back movements. I have always had a weak back and lat pull down i would struggle with 35kg. 70kg for atleast 8 reps is becoming normal. Damn i love Test.

THOUGHTS

Long cycle's can be hard!!! I say this because when you start, you don't know whats going to happen 2 months down the line. For example, my social life started picking up and i got alot of invites which involved alchohol, and even though i said no, it was very hard at times. I know i could still go out but rather avoid the temptation.

Its not all the time you want to go gym, but when on cycle its best just to put your all in, or whats the point really?

Lying starts to get abit much when everyones accusing you of being on juice. You don't realise how big you get in such a small amount of time because you look in the mirror all the time. But the reaction from people alone should be a massive indicator lol.

The new me is still dealing with all this weight and still trying to keep the calories up to maintain the weight.

PCT starts tomorrow and i have brought along serious mass and super pump max to help me get through it. The dreaded part begins, will i loose or keep what i have earned and worked hard for. Wish me luck guys. Part 2 of my journey begins.....


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck bud, I'm inspired.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

transformer23 said:


> Chest - FST7 type workout. For example, I start with light fly's to open up chest and stretch muscle fibres, then heavy bench, then fly's, then bench, then fly's again. I'll be happy to go into more detail.


so kind of pre and post exhausting the chest? Do you pyramid the weight for the flat bench? Cheers. And for bi's im assuming high rep iso's?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mr.Hench said:


> so kind of pre and post exhausting the chest? Do you pyramid the weight for the flat bench? Cheers. And for bi's im assuming high rep iso's?


Pre and post exhausting the chest, you can call it that. You will find that by training your chest like this also gives you a better pump. Take a look at this http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fst-7-training-program-test-drive.htm This is the foundation of where it came from and i just play around with it.

And yes i pyramid for flat bench. I change my chest workout every week. So one week i may start light and work my way up or sometimes i just warm up real nice and then hit it heavy (usually when trying to get a PB)

And for biceps try this: Get a medium heavy weight and rep until failure, then hold the weight mid point until your biceps feel like there on fire, rest for 5 sec then hold mid point again, do this about 3- 4 times if you can. Breaking down the muscle fibres til they can't take it nomore  Try this once a week and get back to me


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Proposition Joe said:


> Good luck bud, I'm inspired.


Thanks Joe. As long as i can help or inspire then its all good.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awsome gains m8 well done.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

You'll keep most of your gains if you approach pct as you did on cycle. Keep eating, keep training hard heavy and sensible, get plenty of sleep and dont even think about cutting yet. Well done, great log bro


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

smashed it mate.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aggression said:


> You'll keep most of your gains if you approach pct as you did on cycle. Keep eating, keep training hard heavy and sensible, get plenty of sleep and dont even think about cutting yet. Well done, great log bro


Your words hit home man. The biggest mistake is even thinking about cutting, the bloat sure does trick a guy. But thanks man ima keep hitting it heavy.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

ian73 said:


> Awsome gains m8 well done.





soob the dug said:


> smashed it mate.


Thank you guys


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

UPDATE

PCT started this morning. Clomid @100mg for the 1st week. And Nolva @ 40mg. I will be training Legs today with some crazy intensity lol. Weight is dropping slowly and slowly everyday its so scary lol, but im still pounding down calories and training crazy. Will let you know hows it goes. PEACE


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I bet it's weird watching the scales drop after watching them go up for so long! As long as you keep kcals high, cardio down and training sessions short and intense you shouldn't lose much lbm.

I'm not looking forward to pct!

Good luck mate!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I bet it's weird watching the scales drop after watching them go up for so long! As long as you keep kcals high, cardio down and training sessions short and intense you shouldn't lose much lbm.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to pct!
> 
> Good luck mate!


Lol trust me its bad, makes me think wtf am i doing wrong. I knew that once off the test one should expect to loose pounds, but seeing it and knowing it are two very diffo things lol. Next cycle i will find some way of using the HCG. I had a new PB today guys  Just gona write my update now.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

New PB today. 356KG Leg press. POW POW POW. Totally hammered the legs today, tomorrow i will walking like a gay man who had a rough session lmao. Jokes a side, new PB, day 1 of PCT is a good feeling. (Great actually)

BIG BIG problem though guys, i don't feel like eating. My appetite has gone out the window and taken a trip somewhere. I am forcing down some mince and brown rice as we speak and it's feeling like a struggle. This is where "serious mass" seriously helps (pun intended) lol

Im in a good mood today though, despite the loss of pounds. No training this weekend, gona hit it hard come monday. Im just going to elimnate cardio to my one boxing session a week and thats it.

I look slightly leaner so im going to say what i lost is water (i f*cking hope so) Playing with my head man......Til next time guys.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

3rd day into PCT. Not much to update. Still feeling pretty strong, however, struggling to get the food down. Just shows how much Test makes you actually eat. Getting into some steak, sweet potatoe and broccoli as we speak with a glass of ice water. Sleep can be troublesome at times, think i'll get some mary j tonight to help with sleep and may make me wana eat some more lol

Im going to take a pic tomorrow to upload because it might all be in my head, but i think im seeing slight abs definition. May be the water leaving my system.

Libido is still in check and my balls hang at times and sometimes feel abit tight, so 50/50.

Today i trained chest:

Single arm Machine Chest Press

40 kg x 10 reps x 2 sets

50kg x 10 reps x 2 sets

70kg x 10 reps x 1 set

80kg x 6 reps x 1 set

90 kg x 6 reps x 1 set

Bench Press

100kg x 6 reps x 3 sets

I felt beat after this but finished off with a few sets of some fly's.

Cardio only once a week, way to scared to loose gains. I will also weigh myself once a week, everyday got abit much. Til tomorrow....


----------



## Lintford (Sep 2, 2006)

Good to see you're powering through it bro.

Interested to see how it pans out as I'm thinking of this in a few months and would also not be able to have any HCG.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> QUICK UPDATE
> 
> New PB today. 356KG Leg press. POW POW POW. Totally hammered the legs today, tomorrow i will walking like a gay man who had a rough session lmao. Jokes a side, new PB, day 1 of PCT is a good feeling. (Great actually)
> 
> ...


I doubt you are just dropping LBM like that at drop of hat. Considering you are eating / training right. Definitely just water bro don't sweat. Look forward to post pct pics.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Taken y.day: 14-06-11 - I wasn't tensing real hard. The lighting isn't great but it'll do.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - Day 5 - PCT

Appetite was booming this morning, woke up starving and had some left over dinner from last night. Steak, brown rice, salad and potatoes salad (not to forgot my cloid and nolva lol)

So far i don't see the big hype with PCT, i feel fine. My stregnth feels fine, im not moody and my libido is still kicking. I guess it's still early days but just letting everyone know that its all good so far.

I trained back y.day and since being off test i can see myself doing deadlifts again, the pumps have more or less gone (thank f*ck)

Haven't jumped on the scales yet, just mirror and comments, will do a weigh in this week.

I took my blood pressure last week and it was very much fine 

I think i might take a day off today, feeling slightly tired and i can feel some DOMS ( just shows test really does help recovery)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good, fella. PCT is the worst thing in the world. Don't let it beat you :thumbup1:

First class achievement.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> I doubt you are just dropping LBM like that at drop of hat. Considering you are eating / training right. Definitely just water bro don't sweat. Look forward to post pct pics.


Thanks Para. It's so easy to get paranoid about the smallest drop in lbs. I've posted a pic i took y.day, will have some more random ones and defo post PCT.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looking good, fella. PCT is the worst thing in the world. Don't let it beat you :thumbup1:
> 
> First class achievement.


Thanks for the kind words Mingster.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

youve come a long way fam, keep banging, dont worry about the haters


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BigAaronAlves said:


> youve come a long way fam, keep banging, dont worry about the haters


Don't think I've seen one hater in this thread?

T23 looking awesome man! Muscles looking very hard! Keep it up!


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

he talked about people accusing him of being on the gear you fish brain


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BigAaronAlves said:


> he talked about people accusing him of being on the gear you fish brain


Haha ok mate, fish brain lol might have to use that one!


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> Thanks Para. It's so easy to get paranoid about the smallest drop in lbs. I've posted a pic i took y.day, will have some more random ones and defo post PCT.


Compared your end of cycle pic to your latest one, you've definitely not lost size really havn't, even though you say you've been dropping pounds.

You are looking even better tbh cause you are just dropping water off now cause you are just as "thick" but starting to look ripped. Keep at it!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

BigAaronAlves said:


> he talked about people accusing him of being on the gear you fish brain


Wow!

You got battered Fish, sorry i mean Chris


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Wow!
> 
> You got battered Fish, sorry i mean Chris


Always went well with a plate of chips!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - Day 7 PCT

I've just returned and seen all the banter thats been going on lol. Thanks for all the compliments and supports guys, i really do appreciate it.

I have some good news, 1 week into PCT and im weighing in at 13st 6 lbs (13 st 5lbs) after a toilet session lol.

My strength is still up and i still have that feeling where i don't want to leave the gym (could be the super pump max)

Im fighting hard to keep everything i've gained. I don't see the point in injecting for 3 months and going through sleepless nights, PIP, eating like a horse and a list of other sh*t to just finish up with an half ****d attempt, 100% all the way through.

Libido is fine and so are my testicles (NOTE: im NOT running HCG)

Not even thinking about doing cardio right now, just maintaining baby. Today i have a Leg session that i am really not looking forward for. May try doing squats again now that the lower back feels better.

I actually think im training harder now than i was when on gear. Thats the mind set right now. Peace.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick Update - DAY 10 PCT

So far so good (i think) Strength in the gym is still up and appetite is still there. However im down 3lbs and feel like i've gained water (might all be in the head) Currently weighing in at 13st 3lbs and started cycle at 11st 6lbs.

I think my libido is very low as i've not really been horny these last few days and i don't even have the urge to beat the bishop. Last week i was fine, we will see how that continues.

Today i trained legs and it was a pretty tough session. Warmed up with some leg raises. I never tried for any PB'S as this is my first time doing squats in a little while (due to lower back pain) however i got upto 110kg which is ok i suppose for 3 sets at 6-8 reps. Threw in some legs curls for the hamstrings aswel.

Mentally i feel fine at the moment and i've prepared myself for any sh*t that may come my way, but keeping faith and hope all goes well. Chest tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Just don't put your mind/body under any undue stress out of the gym. Happy thoughts, positivity, loads of quality cals and plenty of sleep. I'm hoping you end PCT 12st12lb-13st. Keep grindin'


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Just don't put your mind/body under any undue stress out of the gym. Happy thoughts, positivity, loads of quality cals and plenty of sleep. I'm hoping you end PCT 12st12lb-13st. Keep grindin'


Thanks big man. Your words do mean a lot.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep it up man! Keep banging that food down ya!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Keep it up man! Keep banging that food down ya!


Thanks C and for following. Are you running HCG?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nah im not mate, don't need it!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE

Today i am 13stone on the dot. Pounds are slowly dropping but im still trying hard to hold onto that weight. Today i took a rest from the gym, feeling very lethargic. However strength still there.

Y.day i trained chest and 100kg is bog standard now. Got upto 110kg squats on monday, still feeling the doms now. I bussed a nut y.day just to make sure the boys were still working, getting very paranoid during this PCT stage.

Other than that everything is well and im just grinding through. I'll up a few pics this week. Til later on....


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - PCT-WEEK2 - 13ST 1 LBS - Starting weight 11ST 6LBS

Feeling real good today guys, im up 1lb, just looks good on the scales whether its water, fat or muscle. My wood is working fine, and after taking a 3 month break of Deadlifts i got 150kg 2 reps, that was after:

2sets of 140kg @ 6reps

1set of 130 kg @ 8 reps

1 set of 100 kg @ 10 reps

With the addition of row's, pull up's and lat pull down's it was a great workout.

Sleep isn't great atm to be honest and the sleeping patterns all over the place, but i catch the sleep when i can take it.

Appetite is up and down, sometimes i wake up starving and sometimes i wake up with no appetite what so ever. Thats where protein shakes help.

I've also been getting some migranes recently, abit random but they come and go. Grinding through nicely never the less, i'll up some pics 2moz. PEACE


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant read mate. I'm considering a cycle and reading this has tipped me more towards the darkside. I'll be following right to the end of pct for the pics. Well in bud.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Pics in green combats taken friday and others taken today Monday - 27/06/11

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/1231/pic8b.jpg

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7899/pic8fff.jpg

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3793/pic8bb.jpg

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8646/pic8fn.jpg

http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9220/pic8ff.jpg

Going to write my update now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Beast!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - Day 17 - PCT - 13ST 1LBS - Starting weight 11ST 6LBS

17 days in and i've kept the weight so far guys. Eating, eating eating is key EVERYDAY. Training hard as ever also.

Lifts:

Squats 130kg 6 reps

Deadlifts 140 6 reps

Bench Press 100kg 8 reps (could most prob do 110kg but shoulder plays up)

Shoulder Press 85kg 6 reps

Those are the main lifts and i've kept alot of strength that i had while on cycle. This is my first cycle guys and i loved it. Yes there was some small ups and down's, yes i have new stretch marks, yes i have some cutting to do, but you know what, i feel like a monster and the reaction i get when im wearing a vest in this hot weather makes a guy smile.

Thoughts

My libido is 110% fine, so are my balls and i never ran HCG, im not saying you shouldn't, but i didn't and im fine, however if i do a next cycle (which is likely hehehehe then i will run it)

I feel like it was the right choice doing this, i mean i train hard with or without steroids and i feel they helped give me that boost that no supplement could (can't beleive i use to waste money on them)

I am more confident and a happier guy. My dad saw me today after a few weeks and said i look great  (no he doesn't know lol)

Eating some prawns and brown rice as i type this. I have to say what a perfect time to finish off a cycle with such lovely weaher. I'll keep you guys posted. Legs tomorrow, going for a PB


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Samuelson86 said:


> Absolutely brilliant read mate. I'm considering a cycle and reading this has tipped me more towards the darkside. I'll be following right to the end of pct for the pics. Well in bud.


Thank you sam. As long as someone enjoyed the log im happy.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Beast!


Thanks C, looking pretty damn big yourself


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

Great log!

The confidence training gives you etc is great.

Cannot wait to cycle now, you've only made me get itchy to do it. All training is in place and diet is too just need to buy the stuff. Job hunting atm so no go boooooooo!!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> Great log!
> 
> The confidence training gives you etc is great.
> 
> Cannot wait to cycle now, you've only made me get itchy to do it. All training is in place and diet is too just need to buy the stuff. Job hunting atm so no go boooooooo!!


Thanks P. Its true, training does boost confidence, for me i feel better in myself and i think this shines through. And job hunting myself mate, it's tough out there.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Incredible gains mate!

Been dipping in and out of your log.

Are you a bit gutted you're not as lean as before or just embracing your massive gains?

Top work though mate.

I have a lot to live up to with you, and a few others, gaining so much recently on these cycles.

Started my test e and dbol cycle yesterday!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - PCT Day 18

I was going to go for that PB today but i've woken up this morning feeling very tired, so i am just going to rest today and take it easy. I've woke up this morning and the scales are telling me i've dropped 3lbs, so i am weighing 12st 13lbs Im sure this is just water (hope so) Thats all for now...


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Incredible gains mate!
> 
> Been dipping in and out of your log.
> 
> ...


Firstly, welcome to the dark side my man. Train hard, eat well and rest and you should do pretty damn well. You know what, im not to fussed that im not as lean as before because when i was lean i just felt tiny and not alpha in any way. However, i plan to get to that level of leaness again with this new size i have (gona be hard work)

Best of luck with your cycle and keep us posted as to how you get on.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - PCT DAY 21 Weight: 12st 11lbs

Today is the last day of my PCT. Weight has dropped abit as you can see but i am holding onto the strength nicely. I will up some more pics today and you lot can tell me whether it looks like muscle or water that i've lost.

I have a few questions guys, well 1 or 2. Firstly, how long shall i wait now before i start cutting?

Secondly, is running the same cycle again for my second cycle a good idea.

And last but not least, time on plus pct = time off or should i wait a little longer.

Cheers guys.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Bro that was an excellent log, congrats on your muscle gain. Why not stack your test cyp with hgh plus it helps with keeping lean.


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Well done mate, your looking massive. I hope you keep as much as possible.


----------



## ChemDawg (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you going to do a cutting cycle or cut naturally?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

BigAaronAlves said:


> Bro that was an excellent log, congrats on your muscle gain. Why not stack your test cyp with hgh plus it helps with keeping lean.


Thank you very much. I will look into that cycle also.



ChemDawg said:


> Well done mate, your looking massive. I hope you keep as much as possible.


Too kind. Thank you.



ChemDawg said:


> Are you going to do a cutting cycle or cut naturally?


I've started a slow cut now, doing it natural. During this time i will give my body a rest from AAS then plan out another cycle


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

QUICK UPDATE - 5Days Post PCT

I don't know what hapened to my post but i made an update y.day and it hasn't been posted (sort it out UKM)

Can't be botherd to write in detail now. Just letting all know gains have more or less been kept and strength is still there (down a lil on a few lifts) Im weighing 13stone and started cycle @ 11st 6lbs. Yipeeeee. I've gained a lil fat and water since trying to hold onto the gains but i' rather this than to loose them.

I'll post some pics before the end of the week and post up some up in a few weeks to let people see how im getting on POST cycle. Thats all folks.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Read your log bro. Impresive gains both in strength and size. Hows the pct going?

Im thinking of doing test e/proviron cycle any advice on this cycle iv done phs before btw


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Just re read that..sorry i meant how did your pct go? Not hows it goin.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

*QUICK UPDATE DAY 10-POST PCT- Started cycle 11st 6lbs - Today 12st 12lbs*

I think it's safe to say PCT went well guys. I've kept alot of the strength and alot of the size, now im starting a slow cut, giving myself until January (around 6 months) I will DEFO post pics today. Im writing this post 5.46am in the morning, getting ready for some morning cardio. (Few ECA's to wake me up)

*THOUGHTS*

Now as everyone knows this was my first cycle, i will share with you some mistakes and experiences i had looking back on things.

I found that Test cramped up my lower back and pumped up my shins in a way that affected my walking alot of the times, taurine did not help me atall, so i would say if you experience this get as much things as you can which may help prevent that.

*Transformer23 10 Tips & Cycle advice*

1) Get your body fat into single digits or as close as before you start cycle. You read it everywhere and eveyrone tells you to do so but impatience can be a b*tch which leads me to #2

2) Don't get gear until you have got your BF% down. Having it in your bedroom locked away only makes it harder, trust me.

3) MAKE sure you have extra ancillaries etc Nolva, Clomid, Arimidex etc etc You never know if your going to need it.

4) Continuosly keep your cardio game on point, even if it's light, you will apriciate it at the end.

5) Eat and train as much as you can but knowing when to give your body on rest, why else inject??

6) Stretch everyday, remember your gaining alot of muscle and if you don't stretch the tightness can be a pain in the a**

7) Research, Research, Research - You can never do enough.

8) Really consider the usuage of HCG, i was lucky to recover well, however i will be using it next cycle.

9) Become a temporary lier, thats of course if you don't mind people knowing your on. The accusations come in alot (jelousy half the time lol)

10) Ties in with #5 Train Smart and enjoy your gains.

If i think of anything else i will post. Any questions i'll be more than happy to ask. I hope this helps some 1st timers or people in general. It's been a pleasure guys. T


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like you had a succesfull cycle mate..well done. Be good to see an updated pic for size comparison.

In the end did you end up running the arimidex at all?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Sounds like you had a succesfull cycle mate..well done. Be good to see an updated pic for size comparison.
> 
> In the end did you end up running the arimidex at all?


I'll have one up today mate. And i ran Arimidex 0.25 e3d from begining to the end of PCT.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I was gonna run test e @500mg per week with 0.25mg adex e3d an maybe some hcg too so its good to read your log.

You made some impressive gains bro..from when u started you look totally different.

Any advice for a first time cycle other than what you have already wrote?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

jeffj said:


> I was gonna run test e @500mg per week with 0.25mg adex e3d an maybe some hcg too so its good to read your log.
> 
> You made some impressive gains bro..from when u started you look totally different.
> 
> Any advice for a first time cycle other than what you have already wrote?


If i was you i would defo use the HCG, it will help speed up your recovery and keep your balls working. Other than that, train well, eat well and rest well and enjoy your cycle


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice one mate..


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Taken today - Monday 11th July 2011

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1024/pic9bk.jpg

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3000/pic9f.jpg

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3785/pic9ff.jpg

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8300/pic9side.jpg


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good thread, Good results


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

just read from start to finish, good read hopeing to start my first cycle in a few weeks and found this helpfull thanks for takeing the time to post :thumb:


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

No problem man, as long as it helps people its all good. Enjoy your cycle.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just read from the start. very well done indeed mate, great results


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

safc49 said:


> just read from the start. very well done indeed mate, great results


Thanks man, i will run another log in the near future when starting my next cycle.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

good luck mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Great diary and results well done. Interesting though I have read hundreds of these cycle logs and have never read about getting your BF down to single digits before, will have to look into it. Bit late now though as am about 10 days into a dbol cycle lol.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

safc49 said:


> good luck mate


Cheers dude



gazh1983 said:


> Great diary and results well done. Interesting though I have read hundreds of these cycle logs and have never read about getting your BF down to single digits before, will have to look into it. Bit late now though as am about 10 days into a dbol cycle lol.


[email protected] starting already. Even though you do to a certain degree hold water on test and dbol, ai's, diet, salt intake and cardio can determine how much water that is.


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Just read the vast majority of your posts as i will also be running test-c @ 600mg per week but will be kick starting with Var @ 100mg per day, just thought i would post this quick and say brilliant log and cycle.

Wherever you are as of now i hope you have progressed greatly!


----------

